# Rose bubble tipped anemone.



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

I have 3 small bubbles tipped, I want to trade In other corals frags.
If interested let me know, I am in Barrie


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

Try posting in the buy and sell section, more traffic.


----------



## Mr.Reis (Feb 14, 2019)

Thank you


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

